

Egg McMuffin sales predict economic growth  - josephby
http://qz.com/64294/what-egg-mcmuffin-sales-say-about-the-us-economy/

======
Centigonal
Let's follow this conversation to its logical conclusion:
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2012/05/01/why_big_macs_...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2012/05/01/why_big_macs_are_cheap_in_argentina.html)

------
sp332
Quick, everyone buy an Egg McMuffin!

